# Submit Button mit Mail



## Holpi (28. April 2001)

Hallo
Ich will, nachdem man auf den Submit - Button geklickt hat, dass man an die e-mail adresse ein bestimmtes mail gemailt wird, in welcher ein schon vorhandener Test steht plus dazu noch die Angaben aus dem Textfeld neben dem Submit Button.

Könnt Ihr mir helfen? Das Mail-Formular ist natürlich gespeichert...


----------



## Holpi (28. April 2001)

Cum on, so schwer ist das wohl auch nicht...


----------



## Inoxx_QM (28. April 2001)

*Hoffe ich kann dir helfen...*

Hiii,

hmmm..naja, benutze doch ein Formmailer!
Bekommste bei http://www.kostenlos.de/

Ansonsten Button verlinken mit " mailto:Mustermann@aol.net"

Text der E-Mail vorgeben:

```
<a href="mailto:E-Mail@t-online.de?body=Irgendein
Text">E-Mail an Webmaster</a>
```

Zeilenumbrüche gehen nur mit 
	
	
	



```
%0D%0A
```
!
Viel Spaß!

Hoffe dir damit geholfen zu haben! 
Cya

..:: Inoxx ::..


----------



## Quentin (2. Mai 2001)

innerhalb des form tags:


```
action="mailto:deine@mail.net"
```

dann gibt er dir alle inputs und textareas und hidden felder in die mail - automatisch 

schau doch mal bei selfhtml nach 

hope that helps


----------



## Holpi (6. Mai 2001)

wenn ich nun eine neue Site in ein Frame laden will, zur Bestätigung, dass das Mail abgesendet wurde? Mit welcher E-Mail Adresse wird das Mail versendet (Absender?)? 
Bei mir startet es automatisch den Netscape Comm. und mailt dann ein mail durch diese Adresse....muss aber nicht sein, oder? Wie sonst?


----------



## Dunsti (26. Mai 2001)

*nur über Skript*

wenn Du im <FORM>-Tag "action=mailto:deine@mail.net" angibst, dann wird automatisch beim Klick auf den Submit-Button das Email-Programm beim User gestartet, und er muss es erst abschicken, bevor Du es bekommst.

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe willst Du aber, daß die Email automatisch verschickt wird, sobald "submit" geklickt wird.

das funzt nur über ein Skript (Perl/CGI, ASP, PHP, usw.)

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## aktaion (2. Juli 2001)

Meinst Du sowas wie auf http://lingonauten.de/auftrag.html ?
Da kriegst Du, egal, ob Du etwas ins Formular einträgst oder nicht, eine neue Seite mit einer allgemeinen Bestätigung und der Empfänger des Mail kriegt die geordneten Einträge in das Formular - läuft übern <Field> ...
Oder versteh' ich Dich falsch?


----------



## discoguide24.de (3. Juli 2001)

ich schliesse mich dunsti an... machs mit php, geht ruckzuck und kommt am proffesionellsten, wenn du email +bestätigung direkt nach dem submit verschickt wird und auch korrekt formattiert wird, anstelle des "action="mailto:...." mit dem email prog, das wirkt unproff und die daten sind noch nicht mal formatiert, geschweige denn ohne bestätigung...bah.pfui ..


grüsse

ciao


----------

